# temper glass for fireplace mantel shelf



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You know what sil, I would contact the local Fire Department Fire Marshall/Inspector AND the local Building Inspection Department for those answers.
Then you won't create any problems accidentally, and your family will be safe.
Mike


----------



## Amber (Apr 20, 2007)

Fire Rated Glass....more spendy them Tempered.
F
​ire Co


----------



## RobertS (Feb 2, 2008)

What Mike said.


----------

